

Log Off and Get to Work - bootload
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2007/11/07/log-off-and-get-to-work/

======
cstejerean
This is another good opportunity to plug PG's submarine regarding PR. 53
percent of companies block employee surfing? Really? That would mean that more
than half of the companies I have worked for so far should have been blocking
employee surfing and I've yet to see one. 2/3 of companies will block employee
web access by next year? Sounds like one of those PR gimmicks where they
manage to publish bogus numbers and then use those numbers to sign on new
customers.

Heck news.YC is more of a distraction to me at work than any social network
(not anymore thanks to the nonprocrast features).

The truth is employees don't like to be treated like highschool students.

~~~
bootload
_"... Sounds like one of those PR gimmicks where they manage to publish bogus
numbers and then use those numbers to sign on new customers. ..."_

Could be right. Have you followed this thread where I posted an NYT article
that turned out to be just such a sub. [0]

I would have thought the blogging section as an editorial of sorts (not cash
for comment) was immune from this. Maybe not? Certainly if you want to push
the Journalist on this point they might cough up the real motivation for the
story.

The articles cited source is here ~
[http://www.barracudanetworks.com/ns/news_and_events/index.ph...](http://www.barracudanetworks.com/ns/news_and_events/index.php?nid=222)
and like you point out, hardly an unbiased view. I'm beginning to think the
viewpoint of a lot of _"New York TImes"_ articles are compromised and not
worth posting.

[0] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=70836> and here ~
<http://flickr.com/photos/bootload/1685662827/>

